# Help Picking an IPM Module



## jegues (Aug 5, 2013)

Bump, anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

If you want advice on which IPM to use I suggest contacting the manufacturers of them. IPMs are rarely used in commercial products because they are invariably "single-source" items (ie - no direct cross-reference to a competitor) and cost more than a separate module and gate driver design (and often perform worse than the separate solution, too).


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Look at open source ac controller thread on here!


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi.

Not sure what your budget is but I would skip the design headaches and risks and go Soliton Junior. A quick price check on that MOSFET shows that it's $300 and you have to buy 10 of them at a minimum. Maybe eBay can help but that could be a risky source.

The Soliton Jr might work with your PM motor, check with them. If it does, it opens up a huge amount of flexibility and tuning for your application - along with proven reliability and safety. The last thing you need is to have a locked controller while you're full speed on your bike. 

If you accept the safety and other risks to save some money, then there's "open source" projects that have done complete controllers and might be a good reference. 

JR


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Think we've missed a trick and this is a brushed DC permanent magnet motor like a Lynch motor. In this case a small DC controller is fine. For the cost I'd say get a small Alltrax unit, second hand if need be, or a golf cart controller which is essentially the same.


----------

